# mouse tumour - help please!



## pocket (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This is a bit of a long post, but I really need help with this, so if you have any experience with small furries and tumours - please help!

I have a fancy mouse who is around 2 months short of her 2nd birthday.
Around 8 months ago I noticed she had an external tumour growing near the base of her tail. I took her to the vet and he gave me some cream to put on it for 2 weeks, and if it didnt work then nothing would (he said they dont really operate on mice as they are so small). The cream didnt work, and the tumours (there are 3 now) have steadily got bigger. The thing is though - she is absolutely fine! She shows no sign of minding that she has them, she is still is happily running/jumping/climbing around and certainly does not need to be put down. This has been fine for the past 8 months, but the original one by her tail is getting pretty big now. It is long rather than fat, and sort of has little ones coming off the main one. It bleeds sometimes, and I'm scared that it might burst. If this happens - will it just be horrible and then heal up and she can go on as normal, or will she bleed to death? I obviously dont want that to happen, but she is so happy - i dont want to have her put down for no reason. Cna anyone advise me on this? I dont want to ask the vet, because they would just say to put her down, but she is so hapy and lively that I dont think thats fair. 
Thank you so much if you answer this!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

I would look for a rodent specialist vet, by the sounds of it your mouse would be fine to have a lumpectomy


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

In my experience, you'll know when the time is right to have her put to sleep. Some of my mice have had tumours (in fact I have two with tumours now, one at the base of her tail too). After a while the tumours tend to ulcerate, start to bleed and start irritating the mouse. I think that's the time to consider having them put to sleep as they can lose a lot of blood and they become obviously uncomfortable.

I got my vet some rescue mice and he operated when one of them developed a tumour but the mouse did develop another tumour some time later. I've always just left the tumours on my mice until their quality of life is affected.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with Bernie...I would find a rodent specialist vet and see if they will will remove. 2 is a good age but the fact she is so active means she is healthy. The tumours are in a spot that would be too difficult to operate on. But I would do it sooner rather than later as they can ulcerate quickly and then she wil be in pain.


----------

